# How do you deal?



## abandonmentissues (Jun 28, 2012)

With the rage?


I just feel absolute anger all of the time.



Sometimes honestly, I really wonder if I would marry him again if I had a chance to do it over. and that is really effed up because I have a beautiful child which I wouldnt take back.



I had to call him and ask for formula because I am running low.

And it just really spoils my mood. I dont like talking to him. I want him to leave me and the baby ALONE. It is obvious he is too immature for marriage so he is no doubt too immature to be a father.

I just want to scream!


----------



## BigMac (Oct 29, 2012)

angry -> gym

sad -> hobby

lonely -> GF/BF


----------



## legiox (Sep 2, 2012)

BigMac said:


> angry -> gym
> 
> sad -> hobby
> 
> lonely -> GF/BF


I guess I'm in the angry column. I have never been in this good of shape before in a long time. Loving it to!:smthumbup:


----------

